

Case Study: Porting MAME to Native Client - tilt
https://developers.google.com/native-client/community/porting/MAME

======
oflannabhra
I've wanted case studies to be more popular in software development. Now with
things like GitHub we even see how software changes over time. Someone needs
to mine the value in that for teaching purposes.

Sorry if this is tangential.

